# Sending A Little Sunshine From Arizona



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wecome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Valentino (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks so much PoptartShop


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

A very warm and nice cold windy welcome to this forum . I love sunshine!.

Hope you enjoy your stay here

Regards


----------



## Topsyturvyuu (Jun 27, 2007)

SUNSHINE WERE!?!?! I could use some of that! haha Welcome!


----------



## Valentino (Nov 13, 2006)

Topsyturvyuu said:


> SUNSHINE WERE!?!?! I could use some of that! haha Welcome!


That's *why* I am here in Arizona.....land of eternal sunshine  It rained/poured the other night.....but previous to that, none of us can remember the last time it rained. Perhaps July....maybe earlier 

I will try to send warm/sunny thoughts your way Jehanzeb & Topsyturvyuu


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Valentino (Nov 13, 2006)

RusticWildFire said:


> Welcome!!


Thanks much RusticWildFire


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

me, not so nearby. Welcome!


----------



## Valentino (Nov 13, 2006)

bedouin said:


> me, not so nearby. Welcome!


I don't quite think you'd see a wave from outside my front door :lol:

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome the hf!!!!! we are happy to have you!!!! have fun posting!


----------



## Valentino (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks Painted Ride


----------



## Neka (Nov 13, 2008)

Well HELLO from another AZ-ian.:lol: Unlike you, I'm trying to escape AZ, LOL... I wanna go back to Chicago, but not for at minimum 14 months.  Boo!

May I ask where abouts you're located? I'm in the Tucson area myself.


----------



## Valentino (Nov 13, 2006)

Neka said:


> Well HELLO from another AZ-ian.:lol: Unlike you, I'm trying to escape AZ, LOL... I wanna go back to Chicago, but not for at minimum 14 months.  Boo!
> 
> May I ask where abouts you're located? I'm in the Tucson area myself.


Hi Neka......I am about 50 minutes north of you......a little more than halfway between Tucson & Phoenix.

I got tired of the bad, depressing weather in the Northeast. Here at least there are 12 months of the year that you can actually spend outside. The summers are HOT, but the lack of humidity makes it tolerable.

Hope you get to where you want to be soon


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Welcome to the HF! Have fun posting!


----------



## COinNJ (Nov 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I'm new too and I'm a big OTTB promoter! Good for you!

-Christine


----------

